# Resection of torn ACL ligament stump



## Amzie (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello, I am needing some opinnions on how to code this surgery, especiall the ACL stump:

An inferolateral portalwas established and a 30 degree arthroscope was inserted. The knee was viewed panoramically and the above findings were noted. Utilizing a needle as a guide the inferomedial portal was established. A probe was inserted and intra articular structures were all probed and visualized. She did have a semi loose body in the medial compartment which was removed. The meniscus tear was trimmed and smoothed and the ACL stump was resected. There was a small tear in the lateral meniscus that was resected as well.Then a chondroplasty was performed of the patellofemoral joint. The knee was then viewed panporamically and there was no other pathology. It was copiously irrigated and suctioned dry. All inserts were removed.

This is all I have to go off of, extremely vague! Any suggestions on how to code the ACL stump?


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 5, 2012)

We would bill that as a 29999 unlisted, it's basically a debridement of the ACL stump, which is not part of any knee compartment per the AAOS.


Source: http://www.aaos.org/news/aaosnow/mar09/managing3.asp


Arthroscopic ACL débridement
Q: Which CPT code should be used to report an arthroscopic anterior cruciate ligament (ACL) débridement?
A: Report this procedure using CPT code 29999—Unlisted procedure, arthroscopy.


----------



## Amzie (Mar 6, 2012)

What code would I compare this to?


----------

